# firestar m43 aftermarket mags



## ttalley08 (Oct 5, 2012)

anyone have any pros and cons to the few brands available? i was looking to purchase the promag 10 round, but my cousin has had bad luck with promag equipment with his bersa .380..i was wondering if he just happened to get the one that slipped thru the q/a line or if they just sell crappy products....suggestions welcomed, thanks in advance


----------



## marconewt (Dec 31, 2012)

i don't know whats going on with ProMag clips. Ive tried two brand new clips in my Tauris TCP 380 and they pop out of the gun. I can even tug on the clip when installed in the gun and pop it out!! the Stock Tauris clips work fine. 

I wrote promag about this problem, we will see what their solution is.


----------

